# Husqvarna 562xp vs 372xp



## wottiv (Dec 31, 2012)

I am looking at getting a new saw. I had it narrowed down to the Stihl MS362 or the Husky 562xp. Of those two, I decided on the 562xp. So I go to the local dealer and ask if they can order the saw, as they did not have it in stock. I had them write down a few prices w/ different bars on the 562xp. I also asked if they would write down the price of the 372xp they had sitting on the shelf @ $809 w/ 20" bar. When I said that the lady giving me the prices asked if I meant $859, as she was looking at the MSRP in her book. I said, no it says $809 on the tag. That said- would it be worth the extra $60 to stay out of the auto tune 562xp and get the extra 10cc in the 372xp? Thanks for the help!


----------



## farmerdoug (Dec 31, 2012)

*Pay $850 for a fully ported 562xp*

You need to pay $850 for a fully ported 562xp including shipping. This keeps your weight down and horse power up. Porting costs $250. The guys on this site can pick the saw up for $600 without the bar and chain.

Mine is arriving on Friday.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2012)

The (price) differense between those saws aren't so much about what it is _worth_, but rather about what you need and want. They aren't really made for the same use (except they both cut wood).

If you really wanted a 70cc saw in the first place, the 372 surely is worth it, but hardly if not....


----------



## sunfish (Dec 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The (price) differense between those saws aren't so much about what it is _worth_, but rather about what you need and want. They aren't really made for the same use 8except they both cut wood).
> 
> If you really wanted a 70cc saw in the first place, the 372 surely is worth it, but hardly if not....



Now that was very well said, my Norwegian friend! :msp_smile:

For my wood cutting needs, the 562xp is by far the best choice of the two.
I have had one close to a year now and would buy another if needed.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Dec 31, 2012)

i'd take the 372xp,


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 31, 2012)

i personally hate auto tunes,, i want to make the adjustments,, i love my 372xp especially after it got masterminded


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2012)

If you plan on running a 20" all or most of the time get the 562. If you want to run a 24" or longer than get the 372. If the dealer has a 365 it's the same cc as the 372 with restriction in the transfer covers that can be easily fixed.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 31, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Now that was very well said, my Norwegian friend! :msp_smile:
> 
> For my wood cutting needs, the 562xp is by far the best choice of the two.
> I have had one close to a year now and would buy another if needed.



What he said, although my Ms460 with a 20" bar and 8 pin rim is pretty nice as well.


----------



## wottiv (Dec 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The (price) differense between those saws aren't so much about what it is _worth_, but rather about what you need and want. They aren't really made for the same use (except they both cut wood).
> 
> If you really wanted a 70cc saw in the first place, the 372 surely is worth it, but hardly if not....



gotcha. If you had to classify (in your own words) what the 562xp and the 372xp individually would be specifically used for... what would you say? I am just looking at specs/price/weight/power and trying to make a quality decision based on those facts. I am not really looking for a 70cc saw, but thought that for a $60 upgrade and gaining 1 lb would it be worth the extra 10cc and double dawgs? Again- thanks for your replies!


----------



## wottiv (Dec 31, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> If you plan on running a 20" all or most of the time get the 562. If you want to run a 24" or longer than get the 372. If the dealer has a 365 it's the same cc as the 372 with restriction in the transfer covers that can be easily fixed.



that is another consideration, and I appreciate you addressing it. I want to run a 20" bar most of the time, but would like to be able to swap a 24" when I need to. It sounds like the 562 can pull the 24 pretty well without porting... correct?


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a 372xp and it was an great saw. However for long days of firewood cutting, it was starting to break my back. I sold it and bought a 346xp. A mm and new coil and my 346xp kicks ***. A few weeks ago I purchased the 562xp with an 18" bar. HOLY CRAP!!!!!! The 562xp is a serious saw. It is not too far behind the 372xp at all and in a smaller package.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2012)

wottiv said:


> that is another consideration, and I appreciate you addressing it. I want to run a 20" bar most of the time, but would like to be able to swap a 24" when I need to. It sounds like the 562 can pull the 24 pretty well without porting... correct?



The 562 would be fine with a 24". I wouldn't want to use bigger on a regular basis on one.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Dec 31, 2012)

*Decisions, Decisions....*

I own them both. Honestly you can't go wrong with either one. 
Factory stock the 562 will cut neck and neck with the legendary 372
in all wood up to 24". Go over 24" and the edge goes to the 372.
If you seldom go over 24" I would stick with the 562. 
My experiance w/Autotune is that it "Adapts" to just about any
situation I can put it in. It's nice to just start the saw and know that
it's going too automatically tune itself. I have to "Tweak" my other huskies for top performance
depending on the situation. Not a big deal, but it's very nice to not have to do it.


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 31, 2012)

I would not be without both, but the 562 gets most of the use


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2012)

wottiv said:


> gotcha. If you had to classify (in your own words) what the 562xp and the 372xp individually would be specifically used for... what would you say? I am just looking at specs/price/weight/power and trying to make a quality decision based on those facts. I am not really looking for a 70cc saw, but thought that for a $60 upgrade and gaining 1 lb would it be worth the extra 10cc and double dawgs? Again- thanks for your replies!



You can get double dawgs for both saws if you want to - but I wouldn't want it on either. I just removed the dawgs from my 560xp, and still just keep the small original (single) one on my 372xp. 

I wouldn't consider the 372xp an alternative to the 562xp, unless you _really need_ to use a 24" bar or longer (you don't need that to cut 24" wood). Also, the 372xp is a model that Husky has been trying to replace since 2005, and I have a strong feeling that the are very close to actually do it by now. The 372xpXT that they now offer is just a "stop-gap" solution, in the meantime...

My point really is that the 562xp is a much more nimble saw to handle, unless you put a too long and heavy bar on it.....


----------



## BigDaddyR (Dec 31, 2012)

Like some have already said it depends on the size of wood you'll be cutting. I thought about the 562XP and 372XP and ended up with a 365XT which I just finished making the mod to turn it into a 372XP. Most of the wood I cut right now and for the reasonable future will be 25-35" oak so I wanted the saw that would handle a 24-28" bar pretty easily. If I was only doing up to 20-24" wood I would have gotten the 562XP in a heartbeat and look forward to getting a 550XP sometime in 2013. The 365's/372's are heavier so if you can get away with it and are in smaller wood I'd go with the 562XP.

Never handled at 562XP but my 365XT cut like a beast bone stock and not broken in.

Either saw will be excellent depending on your needs. I also saved a good bit of $$ by going with the 365XT also.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2012)

SierraWoodsman said:


> I own them both. Honestly you can't go wrong with either one.
> Factory stock the 562 will cut neck and neck with the legendary 372
> in all wood up to 24". Go over 24" and the edge goes to the 372.
> If you seldom go over 24" I would stick with the 562.
> ...



Remember that the currently availiable 372xp is the heavier XT version, it isn't really the 372xp that became legendary!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 31, 2012)

The weight is very close to the old one. The specs are more realistic now. A half wrap 372 pre x torq is 14 lbs and afew ounces set up over here. The current 365 might be a little bit lighter with the low top filter.


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Dec 31, 2012)

True ST, I know that not all 372's are created equal.
I can only speak to the older versions and the 75cc 372xpw. I Was speaking generally. 
Essentially, You and I feel the same way on this topic. 
Let's hope your right on for your prediction Husky to produce a legitimate replacement for the 372.
Mabye the 572XP-AT is on it's way????That would put a Grin on the faces of those of us w/CAD.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> The weight is very close to the old one. The specs are more realistic now. A half wrap 372 pre x torq is 14 lbs and afew ounces set up over here. The current 365 might be a little bit lighter with the low top filter.



Most 372xp saws actually left the factory with the low top, and that is the version the specs were for - the high top/HD filter really was an option, even though it was more or less standard in the US. I haven't really checked how that is with the XT ones...


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Remember that the currently availiable 372xp is the heavier XT version, it isn't really the 372xp that became legendary!



no, its better out of the box. period. it didn't gain any weight. I don't care what YOUR specs say. Real word use says they are the same.


----------



## wottiv (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome input and opinions. Thanks everyone. I was worried about the 372xp being phased out, and not being able to find parts for it etc. I was pretty settled on the 562xp, and it sounds like that saw will suit my needs well. I was a little freaked out by the new "autotune" and how that will affect user servicablity- but it sounds like there are a lot of satisfied owners so far!


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Most 372xp saws actually left the factory with the low top, and that is the version the specs were for - the high top/HD filter really was an option, even though it was more or less standard in the US. I haven't really checked how that is with the XT ones...



No US sold 371/372xp came with a low top, uness it was an xpg. That is why everyone here thinks when they see a low top "365" cover, it is less performing and has to have the high top. They don't know that the high top was never available with heated handles, but those aren't very common in 90% of the US


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> no, its better out of the box. period. it didn't gain any weight. I don't care what YOUR specs say. Real word use says they are the same.


You actually are the first one to ever state that, as it has looked to me.

The best specs I have found tells me that the _real_ weight of the original 372 is quite close to the _specs_ of the XT ones, but still a little bit lower. The info I lack is of course the _real_ weight of the XT version.....



Freakingstang said:


> No US sold 371/372xp came with a low top, uness it was an xpg. That is why everyone here thinks when they see a low top "365" cover, it is less performing and has to have the high top. They don't know that the high top was never available with heated handles, but those aren't very common in 90% of the US



I didn't know that *no* US sold ones had it, but the specs nevertheless was for the low-top version, not the high-top. And yes, I know it was different with the xpg.

Of course it was a mistake to sell the high-top as standard, in conditions where the HD set-up was not needed, but that's another story....


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

There is no replacement for displacement. For $60 difference I would be all over the 372. That is my honest answer to your exact question.

There are, however, instances where a 60cc saw may be better suited to the application than a 70cc saw. Those instances are few, in my opinion.

If a healthy male that USES a saw could only have ONE saw, a 70cc would be the size to have, without a doubt, IN MY AREA, In My Opinion.

I would rather have a GOOD, USED 50cc/70cc combo, than ONE NEW 60cc. I own, and use, a 262xp and a 359. What they do, my 372 does better.

A GOOD 50cc saw is a very wise choice for many people's honest needs.

The ACTUAL difference in weight between the 'classic' 372 and the 372'XT' is something like 3-6 oz. I have a hard time getting over that small weight gain, but it really is negligible on a 14 lb saw.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

I forgot to say:

The Jonsereds are prettier, and I like the 'straight' handle better.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> There is no replacement for displacement. .....



This is not an attack on you, but that is one of the most silly statements I see (I see it often) - it never has been anywhere close to true, when conditions and rules change - only when they remain the same (and not always then either). :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> no, its better out of the box. period. it didn't gain any weight. I don't care what YOUR specs say. Real word use says they are the same.



I Have Not Used a 372xt, but given a choice, I will stick with my 'old school' ones.

I respect your opinion, but I'm still sticking with the old, as long as I can.

I'm hammerheaded, sometimes.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> This is not an attack on you, but that is one of the most silly statements I see (I see it often) - it never has been anywhere close to true, when conditions and rules change - only when they remain the same (and not always then either). :msp_sneaky:



I'm going to stick with my 'silly' statement, with regards to the 60cc/70cc discussion ONLY.

Given a choice between PRO 60cc or PRO 70cc, I'll go with the 70cc every time, unless we're just Brushin'. The weight savings is just not there.

I mostly use a 50cc saw in my current cutting circumstances. And I LIKE it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I forgot to say:
> 
> The Jonsereds are prettier, and I like the 'straight' handle better.



You are right about "prettier", but totally wrong about the feel of the handlebar - it is borderline to a liability, and surely not natural....


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> This is not an attack on you, but that is one of the most silly statements I see (I see it often) - it never has been anywhere close to true, when conditions and rules change - only when they remain the same (and not always then either). :msp_sneaky:



I also did say, in my very next paragraph, That there were instances where a 60cc would be the better choice. (Though few.)


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You are right about "prettier", but totally wrong about the feel of the handlebar - it is borderline to a liability, and surely not natural....



I won't try to debate preferences, but I really like the J'red handlebar better, even limbing.

Isn't there some kind of saw competition over there in the 'old world'? Seems like some of those ol' boys can limb with a Jonny.

Subjective/Objective


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I also did say, in my very next paragraph, That there were instances where a 60cc would be the better choice. (Though few.)


There is no such "rule" - a 60cc saw is more suitable than a 70cc one in many conditions, when it is suitable to trade off a little power for a lighter weight and better handling. 
This providing that the 70cc saw has more power, which usually is the case, but not always.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I won't try to debate preferences, but I really like the J'red handlebar better, even limbing.
> 
> Isn't there some kind of saw competition over there in the 'old world'? Seems like some of those ol' boys can limb with a Jonny.
> 
> Subjective/Objective



I guess you like to bend your left wrist sideways then - each to their own! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There is no such "rule" - a 60cc saw is more suitable than a 70cc one in many conditions, when it is suitable to trade off a little power for a lighter weight and better handling.
> This providing that the 70cc saw has more power, which usually is the case, but not always.



If I'm above 50cc territory, I'm going for the 70cc. That's just me. I'm Ok with me being me. 

I'm not saying that you should get rid of your ms361. I'm not getting rid of my 262xp.

I'm not trying to make silly 'rules', and I'm TRYING to AGREE with you that a 'tweener' 60cc does occasionally have its place.

I threw that 'tweener' in there just to keep you a little stirred.

Happy New Year!! It just turned, where I am.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> each to their own! :msp_sneaky:



I really would like to try someone else's 500p, just to see if it FEELS lighter. Just not with my $.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I really would like to try someone else's 500p, just to see if it FEELS lighter. Just not with my $.



According to the UK specs I saw, that saw isn't lighter than a 346xp - and heavier than a 550xp - but how did that topic end up in this thread? :alien2:


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> According to the UK specs I saw, that saw isn't lighter than a 346xp - and heavier than a 550xp - but how did that topic end up in this thread? :alien2:



Trying to trick you with redirection.

Well played. I doubt that EchDaiwa is as light as they say it is, But you know how some folks are about that p'ticular shade of orange.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Jan 1, 2013)

go 6 cube and hang up your dress


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> Trying to trick you with redirection.
> 
> Well played. I doubt that EchDaiwa is as light as they say it is, But you know how some folks are about that p'ticular shade of orange.



You mean "dumpster orange"? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

WidowMaker1 said:


> go 6 cube and hang up your dress



My 'dress' would be called a kilt. If I had either.

If I had to fool with that big ol' hard dusty stuff like ya'll have, I'd be with you in that 6 cube class.

CHEERS!


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> You mean "dumpster orange"? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



No, it's "Ef'-'Mar-Tan'-'Cho" orange.

How do you get 'perfect-pitch' out of a banjo?
When you 'pitch' it in the dumpster!

hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I Have Not Used a 372xt, but given a choice, I will stick with my 'old school' ones.
> 
> I respect your opinion, but I'm still sticking with the old, as long as I can.
> 
> I'm hammerheaded, sometimes.



full weight powerheads (full of fuel and bar oil) were only 2oz difference. between the two. that could be in the scale. you know, there is 16 of them in a lb right? I would like you to put on a blindfold and tell me how you can tell which saw is which based on the HUGE 2oz difference. Heck that is less than the difference between a cheap laminate bar and a good stihl ES or Tsumara bar... The next time i have them at work were the digital scale is, I'll take a pic for the stubborn...

and as for being a hammerheard, that's fine. There is a couple people saying the old 372 is so much better because "it takes to mods better". well good for them. the rest of the site hasn't run them. The XT has more snot out of the box. it also uses about 2/3 of the fuel the old one does. Out of the box the XT is a strong 24" bar saw in hardwoods, where as the old 372 was only a 20" bar saw. you might laugh. Will they run longer bars? sure. will it pull it with authority? no. If you want a modified peaky cookie cutter, go with the old school. if you want a torquey work saw go with the XT. timed cuts in a log on a stand doesn't tell the whole story when felling trees or cutting pinched logs. Torque is your friend and something an old 372 lacked.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> No, it's "Ef'-'Mar-Tan'-'Cho" orange.
> 
> How do you get 'perfect-pitch' out of a banjo?
> When you 'pitch' it in the dumpster!
> ...



It is really amazing that the Japs never has been up to making a proper chainsaw - I got the impression that they aren't really trying, and of course the total lack of *taste* regarding design always are there + lack of attention to detail. I'm sure they would do it if they tried, but no...:msp_confused:


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It is really amazing that the Japs never has been up to making a proper chainsaw - I got the impression that they aren't really trying, and of course the total lack of *taste* regarding design always are there + lack of attention to detail. I'm sure they would do it if they tried, but no...:msp_confused:



they have the tractor industry... we dont need any mitsubishi saws running around, akthough kubota orange might be a winner....


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> HUGE 2oz difference.



I STATED CLEARLY that the weight difference between the old and the new is "negligible".

I AGREE WITH YOU on the weight.

I'm just peachy-keen happy with my old ones, and NOT going looking to spend money to try the strato, 'til I Have To.

If I bought a new one, It'd be a Jonsered, and they give away a couple of ounces, anyway.

You LIKE your XT, I get that, I don't hold it against you. It makes me feel better for when I DO have to buy that 2172, Or whatever.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> they have the tractor industry... we dont need any mitsubishi saws running around, akthough kubota orange might be a winner....



Well, Komatsu used to own Zenoah (that was the only Jap brand that had a clue regarding chainsaws), and they sold Zenoah to Husky in 2006...


----------



## spike60 (Jan 1, 2013)

Both the 562 and 372 fit happily in the OP's radius of application, so either would be fine for him. Rather than juggle all of the numbers and opinions here, the best thing for him to do would be to go to the saw shop, pick up and feel each saw in his own hands and then make the call on which one to buy. Some guys won't mind the weight difference, and some will. But the problem in this case is that there is no 562 in stock for him to pick up. :rolleyes2:

Stang is correct about the 372XT having more snot than the original. But nearly all of them come "out of the box" a bit lean, and they will climb even more as they break in. Ya gotta give them a little more fuel, almost a 1/4 turn before even starting them up.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 1, 2013)

If your leaning toward the 70cc saw and can wait I would go with the 572xp.And don't get any of your saws ported.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2013)

woodyman said:


> If your leaning toward the 70cc saw and can wait I would go with the 572xp.And don't get any of your saws ported.



No ported saws :msp_confused:

The 562xp is the only saw I've ever run that I feel really doesn't 'need' porting. 

And I love running ported saws!!! :msp_smile:


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 1, 2013)

My 372 x-torq is one impressive saw in stock form, balance, smooth power and most importantly torque.

The power band of the x- torq is not what one would expect especially if comparing to the original 372, very different in that respect , the saw just powers through with authority plain and simple.

If you have not run a broken in 372 x- torq, then comments on how it is not even close to the original are sadly mistaken.

It's the new year, run the x-torq version, one of the best things one can do to start the new year off right.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 1, 2013)

sunfish said:


> No ported saws :msp_confused:
> 
> The 562xp is the only saw I've ever run that I feel really doesn't 'need' porting.
> 
> And I love running ported saws!!! :msp_smile:



I have only had problems with ported saws.It all started with a muffler mod to an MS310 and I was addicted.I then had to have every saw I owned ported and had to buy a bunch just to get them ported and can not to this day run a stock saw.I tried running a stock saw a year or so ago and went into a deep state of depression:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2013)

woodyman said:


> I have only had problems with ported saws.It all started with a muffler mod to an MS310 and I was addicted.I then had to have every saw I owned ported and had to buy a bunch just to get them ported and can not to this day run a stock saw.I tried running a stock saw a year or so ago and went into a deep state of depression:hmm3grin2orange:



It is a slippery slope!


----------



## BigDaddyR (Jan 1, 2013)

sunfish said:


> It is a slippery slope!




I feel myself sliding. Why am I sliding?!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

sweetjetskier said:


> My 372 x-torq is one impressive saw in stock form, balance, smooth power and most importantly torque.
> 
> The power band of the x- torq is not what one would expect especially if comparing to the original 372, very different in that respect , the saw just powers through with authority plain and simple.
> 
> ...



Thank you.. I rarely seeing someon praising the XT. I ported mine and MM and it is even better. with a 25" bar it is a force to be reckon with.

stock, the old 372 in like a 440 in terms of power, but not as much torque. The new XT is like a 460 in terms of power and torque. two totally different saws. modded I would like to run the XT against the 7900. If they only made the 75ccXPW XT...... I have one of each and like them, but with the impressive power of the 550xp, I find myself skipping the old ported 372 with a 20" in favor of the XT with a 25".


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2013)

Where the XT has an improvement in power over the old 372. The 562xp has a HUGE improvement over the 357xp/359! I mean it's not even close! 

If I needed or wanted another 70cc saw I would have no problem choosing a 372xp xt. 

These new strados really run great and make more power than the 'old' models...


----------



## Officer's Match (Jan 1, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Where the XT has an improvement in power over the old 372. The 562xp has a HUGE improvement over the 357xp/359! I mean it's not even close!
> 
> If I needed or wanted another 70cc saw I would have no problem choosing a 372xp xt.
> 
> These new strados really run great and make more power than the 'old' models...



And if (big if) the next gen 70cc outta' Sweden (572XP, XT, AT) follows suit, I predict a lot of AS coverage.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> And if (big if) the next gen 70cc outta' Sweden (572XP, XT, AT) follows suit, I predict a lot of AS coverage.



Absolutely, but when? :msp_smile:


----------



## stormpetrel (Jan 1, 2013)

sunfish said:


> No ported saws :msp_confused:
> 
> The 562xp is the only saw I've ever run that I feel really doesn't 'need' porting.
> 
> And I love running ported saws!!! :msp_smile:



All the more reason to port it!! If it's that good w/out porting....imagine it WITH porting!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

sunfish said:


> Absolutely, but when? :msp_smile:



They seem to be keeping a very low profile this time....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 1, 2013)

I just recently sold my 562xp to my BIL, it only has about 3 tanks through it and i never used it i have no use for a 60cc saw anytime i needed bigger than my 346 i just used the 372. I don't have CAD i just use saws for work no firewood and no cookies so there was no sense in keeping a saw i didn't use.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 1, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> And if (big if) the next gen 70cc outta' Sweden (572XP, XT, AT) follows suit, I predict a lot of AS coverage.



The what? :msp_sneaky:

Trust me guys, it's gonna be worth the wait.


----------



## mtrees (Jan 1, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The what? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Trust me guys, it's gonna be worth the wait.


I guess i'll have to tell my wife to give you a cardmtomkeep on file!!!!


----------



## mtrees (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't type on an iPad sorry.


----------



## hammer0419 (Jan 1, 2013)

spike60 said:


> The what? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Trust me guys, it's gonna be worth the wait.



Oh boy! Gonna have to work some extra overtime for more toys.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 1, 2013)

372xp tried and true.


----------



## bigredd (Jan 1, 2013)

Rumor is that Husqvarna will be increasing warranty on XP saws in near future. Might be worth the wait if you plan on keeping it stock.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

sunfish said:


> No ported saws :msp_confused:
> 
> The 562xp is the only saw I've ever run that I feel really doesn't 'need' porting.
> 
> And I love running ported saws!!! :msp_smile:



Don't run a 550....EvAr. in fact just turn your computer off now and never log on again. once you run one you are going to be kicking yourself for sometime afterwards thinking how you could get rid of all those 346's to replace them with the 550's. I can't even imagine this saw ported.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> .... I can't even imagine this saw ported.



It has of course been done, but so far the results aren't on par with a well ported 346xp. Thay may of course change in the future.....


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It has of course been done, but so far the results aren't on par with a well ported 346xp. Thay may of course change in the future.....



take your negative nancy specs out of this talk. I'll say it before and say it again. the way the saw runs in a sawbuck is not the way it performs in the woods. Tz's 550 runs quite well. Just because a few people have had their hands inside this saw and haven't gotten as good of gains doesn't mean they are experts or have figured it out. you need to think outside of the box and quite living in the past. the new saws are here to stay. either way I'll take this muffler modded stock saw over a ported 346 anyday. it has usable torque.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Jan 1, 2013)

bigredd said:


> Rumor is that Husqvarna will be increasing warranty on XP saws in near future. Might be worth the wait if you plan on keeping it stock.



When I bought my 365XT the dealer was telling me that he thought they might start extending the warranty like Stihl does if you by 4 or 6 pack of oil with your saw purchase. I think he said double the warranty but not 100% sure. For a non XP saw that would be 4 years. (if you kept it stock).


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> take your negative nancy specs out of this talk. I'll say it before and say it again. the way the saw runs in a sawbuck is not the way it performs in the woods. Tz's 550 runs quite well. Just because a few people have had their hands inside this saw and haven't gotten as good of gains doesn't mean they are experts or have figured it out. you need to think outside of the box and quite living in the past. the new saws are here to stay. either way I'll take this muffler modded stock saw over a ported 346 anyday. it has usable torque.



Maybe for cookie cutting but for a proven work saw my 346's will stay on the truck.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd buy the 562xp based on some of customer comments and guys like Sunfish, don't be afraid of the AT saws, they auto tunes and digital fuel injection is the future. There are still some old original 372xp's sitting on dealer shelves in our area, as you can see we have plently of 70cc saws for our wood business all hardwoods, but they are they least used, most of the use is done with 50ccc and 60cc saws. Even though I sell other brands they 562xp is an excellent saw, and it's going to be awhile before the 362 M-tronic hits the market, XP's are great saws. As you get older you'll thank yourself for going the 562 route.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It has of course been done, but so far the results aren't on par with a well ported 346xp. *Thay may of course change in the future.*....





Freakingstang said:


> take your negative nancy specs out of this talk. I'll say it before and say it again. the way the saw runs in a sawbuck is not the way it performs in the woods. Tz's 550 runs quite well. Just because a few people have had their hands inside this saw and haven't gotten as good of gains doesn't mean they are experts or have figured it out. you need to think outside of the box and quite living in the past. the new saws are here to stay. either way I'll take this muffler modded stock saw over a ported 346 anyday. it has usable torque.



I don't think ST's comment was negative at all. He's just stating what has been reported here on ported 346s' vs ported 550s'. He even stated these result may change in the future...He's actually a fan of the 550. The builders will get more out of the 550, it's just goin to take a little while.

I'm also one of a pretty big crowd that really likes the 346, based on my own use for 12 years. I do believe the 550 has more ass based on reports here, yours included. I will likely get one at some point, but I'm not in a huge hurry to do so.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

I never knew my (and all those other) much-beloved 'old' 372 was actually "peaky" and "under-torqued", as well as being 'unfit' for any bar over 20".

I feel SO enlightened.

BS


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> ... negative nancy ....




He ain't the only one


----------



## Itsme7 (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont know what all this hustle about old and new 372, my new xtorq 372 pulls like a beast with a 24" buried in hardwood, straight from the box, "new" shouldnt be the determining factor, thinking that new isnt as good as the old, definitely not the case with the 372s.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> I dont know what all this hustle about old and new 372, my new xtorq 372 pulls like a beast with a 24" buried in hardwood, straight from the box, "new" shouldnt be the determining factor, thinking that new isnt as good as the old, definitely not the case with the 372s.



Just some people here like to read specs and bash saws before they ever run them and give them a bad rap here...


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> I dont know what all this hustle about old and new 372, my new xtorq 372 pulls like a beast with a 24" buried in hardwood, straight from the box, "new" shouldnt be the determining factor, thinking that new isnt as good as the old, definitely not the case with the 372s.



I actually believe the XT version is torque-y-er. I really do.

I don't believe we have to throw the old version under the bus to make that statement.

Especially from somebody that thinks (thought) his old school 365 was one of the best saws of all time.

Respect the timeless classics, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I never knew my (and all those other) much-beloved 'old' 372 was actually "peaky" and "under-torqued", as well as being 'unfit' for any bar over 20".
> 
> I feel SO enlightened.
> 
> BS



that's fine. Ask any logger who runs one in hardwoods. they'll laugh in your face if you claim to have a 372 that runs a 24" wtih authority, new or old. Actually old 372 was a good 22" bar saw, but you can't find 22" bars anymore. Not to mention, you'll burn the PTO side bearings out of one forcing it to cut with a 24". I"m not talking about taking out a couple trees, I'm talking day in and day out use by a professional.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 1, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I actually believe the XT version is torque-y-er. I really do.
> 
> I don't believe we have to throw the old version under the bus to make that statement.
> 
> ...



no body is throwing anything under the bus. yeah 10 years ago the 365 was my favorite saw. big deal. its a mini 372. I'm not giving up my screamin "wore out ole 372"


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Just some people here like to read specs and bash saws before they ever run them and give them a bad rap here...



I never meant to say a bad word about the 372XT.

I don't think I did. I just said I was in no hurry to spend my money on one.

That's just My economics.

If I've made any bash in this thread, it's been against the 60cc saw, which I still consider a "tweener". You ARE right, however, I've never even seen a 562. No matter how good it is, it's still just a 60cc saw to me. They DO have their place, and I don't feel I've really 'bashed' them.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> that's fine. Ask any logger who runs one in hardwoods. they'll laugh in your face if you claim to have a 372 that runs a 24" wtih authority, new or old. Actually old 372 was a good 22" bar saw, but you can't find 22" bars anymore. Not to mention, you'll burn the PTO side bearings out of one forcing it to cut with a 24". I"m not talking about taking out a couple trees, I'm talking day in and day out use by a professional.



I've used a 24" bar on my old 372xp day in day out for 5 years and have yet to replace any bearings. In the real world a few seconds means nothing all that matters in getting the job done,getting paid, and going home nobody is racing.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 1, 2013)

I could understand all this if it were Stihl vs Husky. 

But dang men, the old 372 and the new one are both great saws!!!

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> that's fine. Ask any logger who runs one in hardwoods. they'll laugh in your face if you claim to have a 372 that runs a 24" wtih authority, new or old. Actually old 372 was a good 22" bar saw, but you can't find 22" bars anymore. Not to mention, you'll burn the PTO side bearings out of one forcing it to cut with a 24". I"m not talking about taking out a couple trees, I'm talking day in and day out use by a professional.



Just not going to agree with you on this.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> I'm not giving up my screamin "wore out ole 372"



That's exactly what I'm sayin'. Nothing more.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 1, 2013)

The old under powered 372s are going to water to die like the elephants. I had to put a puppy pad under my xpw so it don't make a mess in the floor

I still haven't ran a xtorq 372 yet but I did think the regular 372 was a little behind in the torque department. The xpw is better. 

If the OP cares I would get the 562 if you plan on it as your small saw.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 1, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I could understand all this if it were Stihl vs Husky.
> 
> But dang men, the old 372 and the new one are both great saws!!!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Sometimes you just have to take your "arguments" wherever you find them...

I really mean it all pretty light-hearted.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 2, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I could understand all this if it were Stihl vs Husky.
> 
> But dang men, the old 372 and the new one are both great saws!!!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



this is coming from the guy that thinks the 346 is the best saw evAr....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> this is coming from the guy that thinks the 346 is the best saw evAr....



That's because it is!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 2, 2013)

dl5205 said:


> I never meant to say a bad word about the 372XT.
> 
> I don't think I did. I just said I was in no hurry to spend my money on one.
> 
> ...



Sorry, been Pmsing lately.. really thought you were bashing the XT. I agree on the 60cc for sure. I guess thats for the normal people that only need one saw. the 50/70 is definately the way to go imo.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2013)

I am sure treemonkey would be glad to have some of those old 372 as several of the large logging outfits around here gave up on the 372xt, claimed they did not spool up well like the old style. They are rebuilding the old style instead. One outfit bought the 'tennesee 372' scott built for that GTG and ran it daily in the woods for over a year, while burning out several of the xt.

The one outfit claimed the xt had plenty of torque, but they were tired of waiting for it.

Just reporting on some angry loggers in WI. I only ran the xt for three cuts.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2013)

The XT will make a fine running saw, but I've yet to see one that will run with a good non-XT 372, even 71cc.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 2, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> that's fine. Ask any logger who runs one in hardwoods. they'll laugh in your face if you claim to have a 372 that runs a 24" wtih authority, new or old. Actually old 372 was a good 22" bar saw, but you can't find 22" bars anymore. Not to mention, you'll burn the PTO side bearings out of one forcing it to cut with a 24". I"m not talking about taking out a couple trees, I'm talking day in and day out use by a professional.



That just goes against all of my experience with a 372xp. And I have quite a bit. 

Mine will pull a 24" bar like it's nothing in the hardest of wood.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 2, 2013)

Anthony_Va. said:


> That just goes against all of my experience with a 372xp. And I have quite a bit.
> 
> Mine will pull a 24" bar like it's nothing in the hardest of wood.



standard logger saw out this ways is a 385 or 390xp with a 20" bar.Only the young guys use the 372, old or new. or a 660 again with a 20". it will be interesting to see if the stihl guys switch to the 461's or the 661's when they come out. I have yet to see any of the 5 series out in logger hands. Is that because they suck? not sure, never ran one but they are heavy and the 576 i picked up and looked at looked like a pregnant pig. Every now and then you see a guy that carries a 24/25" but that is few and far between, like finding a brand new xpw. i guess i'm not the norm, you can do alot with a 20" and in production cutting, there is more cutters to maintain, higher costs, etc from running longer bars. I've never seen a 24" on a logger 372 around here. i've only seen one 24" on a 390xp. 24/25's on the 660's are more common, but still rare. We still have good sized hardwoods. The amish husky dealer in the heart of logging country out here loves the old 372's but says the same thing. he's got 4 in the shop right now for new bearings on the pto side only both old an new. he's also changed a ton of 390 pto side crank bearings as well. Those saws were all 20" bars too. Whats that say? 

He stocked up on the ole 372 when the Xtorq's were introduced. Guys were resilent to buy the new XT's. They hated them at first and now love them?!. these guys all run stock saws. I've ony seen one that had a series of 3/8" holes drilled in the can above the brace. they don't mod the saws or the mufflers. I'm talking stock out of the box.. we also never got the xpw's out this way. I'm talking loggers that run saws 6 days a week for clearcutting lumber for the local mills, not johnnys tree service. I still don't understand all the hatred towards the XT, its stronger out of the box than the old 372. I'm not sure if is lack of hands on and lots of internet bantering or what. Whatever, they are both good saws. I'm sure before long the XT will be gone by the wayside as well.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 2, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> Sorry, been Pmsing lately.. really thought you were bashing the XT. I agree on the 60cc for sure. I guess thats for the normal people that only need one saw. the 50/70 is definately the way to go imo.



My new saw plan is 60cc/80cc..... 562xp/2188. Now the only problem is what do i do with all my 50cc saws???? Ehhhh who cares lolol. I will just have to rotate when I use them haha.


----------



## Officer's Match (Jan 2, 2013)

ktoom said:


> My new saw plan is 60cc/80cc..... 562xp/2188. Now the only problem is what do i do with all my 50cc saws???? Ehhhh who cares lolol. I will just have to rotate when I use them haha.



That'd be 60cc/90cc wouldn't it?


----------



## ktoom (Jan 2, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> That'd be 60cc/90cc wouldn't it?



Well it depends who you ask on here lololol. Eventhough i put it as a 80cc, i still consider it a 90cc saw. I seen in one thread that somebody considered a 390xp as an 80cc saw. You know what they say about opinions lololol


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Jan 2, 2013)

Freakingstang said:


> The amish husky dealer in the heart of logging country out here loves the old 372's but says the same thing. he's got 4 in the shop right now for new bearings on the pto side only both old an new. he's also changed a ton of 390 pto side crank bearings as well. Those saws were all 20" bars too. Whats that say?



I would guess that alot of "Back-Woods" guys around there really like the sound of WOT/no load on the 390/372's around there. These folks often have trouble with bearings, But can't figure out why?.....for some reason this song comes to mind:Jackyl - The Lumberjack - YouTube
....For the Love of God Will Somebody pry that poor Jonney-Red out of that long hair's Hands! He must go through 1 or 2 per Concert!..Lol!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 2, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> I would guess that alot of "Back-Woods" guys around there really like the sound of WOT/no load on the 390/372's around there. These folks often have trouble with bearings, But can't figure out why?.....for some reason this song comes to mind:Jackyl - The Lumberjack - YouTube
> ....For the Love of God Will Somebody pry that poor Jonney-Red out of that long hair's Hands! He must go through 1 or 2 per Concert!..Lol!



lmfao... seriously though wtf is that guys deal? i'm sure the epa would love that. Its a wonder no one ever got mutilated at a concert with as much partying as goes on in rockers... wow. I'd be more worried about lean sieze than crank bearings from free reving... New AS brutality test? see whose saw runs WFO until it stops? that sounds like a great durabilty test. whose up for donating their thousand dollar saws for that test? that surely put an end to all the discussions... of course someone would cry and complain, results were rigged.. more oil in one that the others, etc..


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 2, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I don't think ST's comment was negative at all. He's just stating what has been reported here on ported 346s' vs ported 550s'. He even stated these result may change in the future...He's actually a fan of the 550. The builders will get more out of the 550, it's just goin to take a little while.
> 
> I'm also one of a pretty big crowd that really likes the 346, based on my own use for 12 years. I do believe the 550 has more ass based on reports here, yours included. I will likely get one at some point, but I'm not in a huge hurry to do so.



Yes, that is what I actually did (posted)......  :bang:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 2, 2013)

This debate is certainly relevant to my current interest. Picking between the 365 and 562 has been the hardest decision I have had to make in a long time. I kept going back and forth with my justification of one vrs the other. Randy has recently really pushed my inclination towards the 562 since I have several larger ported saws and the 365 is built on the same frame as my 2171. *Before I write this check out, are all the early issues resolved with this model? And for the guys that have them- would you buy one again?* I have read the debate regarding 60cc saws, and I feel that they have their place in what I like to do and if I decide to take one up a tree, 2lbs less than the 365/372 makes a difference after a few cuts. Thanks for your feedback and insight guys. It makes it easier to make the purchase.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 2, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> This debate is certainly relevant to my current interest. Picking between the 365 and 562 has been the hardest decision I have had to make in a long time. I kept going back and forth with my justification of one vrs the other. Randy has recently really pushed my inclination towards the 562 since I have several larger ported saws and the 365 is built on the same frame as my 2171. *Before I write this check out, are all the early issues resolved with this model? And for the guys that have them- would you buy one again?* I have read the debate regarding 60cc saws, and I feel that they have their place in what I like to do and if I decide to take one up a tree, 2lbs less than the 365/372 makes a difference after a few cuts. Thanks for your feedback and insight guys. It makes it easier to make the purchase.



I'd buy another 562xp without a second thought. Mine is an earlier model and I've had no issues at all. Had it almost a year and put around 20-30 tanks through it.

That said, I'll never buy a larger saw. For me it cuts like a 70cc, but in a much smaller package. I don't run my 365xpw anymore, it just sets in the shop. I wouldn't trade the 562 straight up for a brand new 372... This is now my big saw.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 2, 2013)

that's in line with what Randy said. That the 562 once ported runs like a 70cc saw and with the slim profile feels like a 50cc saw. Sounds like a 50cc saw on steroids.


----------



## lmbrman (Jan 2, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> This debate is certainly relevant to my current interest. Picking between the 365 and 562 has been the hardest decision I have had to make in a long time. I kept going back and forth with my justification of one vrs the other. Randy has recently really pushed my inclination towards the 562 since I have several larger ported saws and the 365 is built on the same frame as my 2171. *Before I write this check out, are all the early issues resolved with this model? And for the guys that have them- would you buy one again?* I have read the debate regarding 60cc saws, and I feel that they have their place in what I like to do and if I decide to take one up a tree, 2lbs less than the 365/372 makes a difference after a few cuts. Thanks for your feedback and insight guys. It makes it easier to make the purchase.



no doubt i would buy one again- 'g' model next for me

mine was an early model


----------



## sunfish (Jan 2, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> that's in line with what Randy said. That the 562 once ported runs like a 70cc saw and with the slim profile feels like a 50cc saw. Sounds like a 50cc saw on steroids.



I'd say stock for stock, in wood under 18" a 562 will run right with most 70cc saws. I just did a MM on mine and the thing is just crazy.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 2, 2013)

Im to the point where id rather have a smaller saw that still has a ton of power. I mean isnt that ultimate goal??? All the current 70cc saws are over 14lbs. Im young, but weight matters to me alot. I recently picked up a 562xp done up by mastermind and i intend to use that as my " go to" saw for firewood or the occaasional tree job. It will always wear a 20" bar. My 2188 will come out for the BIGGG wood lol.... I will probably keep one of my 50cc saw in my truck tool box for emergency work. 

I wonder if they will ever make the saws of the future slim down a few pounds???? That wood be crazy lol


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 2, 2013)

How much does a 20'' tech lite bar go for? I'm going to order a 562 and have it shipped to Randy. I cant stand my local dealer's employees so they arent getting any money from me.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 2, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> How much does a 20'' tech lite bar go for? I'm going to order a 562 and have it shipped to Randy. I cant stand my local dealer's employees so they arent getting any money from me.



20" Tech Lite is the chit on this saw. I got mine from the special place us AS guys order Husky saws from. 562xp and Tech Lite bar was $680, 10-11 months ago. :msp_smile: Bailey's has the bar for $100.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 2, 2013)

sunfish said:


> 20" Tech Lite is the chit on this saw. I got mine from the special place us AS guys order Husky saws from. 562xp and Tech Lite bar was $680, 10-11 months ago. :msp_smile: Bailey's has the bar for $100.




pm sent:msp_smile:


----------



## Cfaller (Jan 2, 2013)

I ordered a 562xp with a 20 inch Tech Lite on it. I would also buy another one.


----------



## Philip Wheelock (Jan 2, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> *... are all the early issues resolved with this model?* ...



Mostly good news from the local Husky dealer. Sold a bunch of 562xp's to landscapers and tree companies who rave about them and *none of the saws have been returned for service or defective operation*. Not so good news - the dealer hasn't received the autotune factory training and doesn't have the diagnostic equipment yet, although this should happen within the next couple of months. If your dealer is up to speed on the autotune technology I'd go for the 562xp.


----------



## wottiv (Jan 10, 2013)

562 is on order-
Paid $50 under MSRP... I'm happy with that! I got it with the 20' bar. 
Thanks for the input and advice. I will post a review on this thread after running it a while.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 10, 2013)

Great choice!!!! Save up your pennies and send it to mastermind. Then you will really be grinning!!!!!!!!..... Well i know i was lololol.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 10, 2013)

wottiv said:


> 562 is on order-
> Paid $50 under MSRP... I'm happy with that! I got it with the 20' bar.
> Thanks for the input and advice. I will post a review on this thread after running it a while.



A little late on this thread but good choice for a 20" bar.Anything bigger than 20" 70cc or bigger.


----------



## kwalshy (Jan 10, 2013)

For awhile I was thinking about a 372xp...that was until I tried the 562xp for awhile. 

I'll be trading in my 365sp for a new 562xp. For what I require a saw to do the 562xp will be more than adequate. 

And it is one heck of a saw


----------



## wottiv (Jan 10, 2013)

```

```



ktoom said:


> Great choice!!!! Save up your pennies and send it to mastermind. Then you will really be grinning!!!!!!!!..... Well i know i was lololol.



What does the mastermind mod on the 562 cost? I am thinking about running it stock until the warranty is up, then making the decision to mod it or not.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 10, 2013)

kwalshy said:


> For awhile I was thinking about a 372xp...that was until I tried the 562xp for awhile.
> 
> I'll be trading in my 365sp for a new 562xp. For what I require a saw to do the 562xp will be more than adequate.
> 
> And it is one heck of a saw


That's where I am now.Just sold my 371xpw and have my 359 at the porters right now and a NE346xp on the way and I have a ported Husky 44 and ported 026 pro.


----------



## farmerdoug (Jan 11, 2013)

*562Xp*

I had Mitch purchase port and mail me a 562xp and I couldn't be happier. All my new saws will be ported from now on.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2013)

So this is still going on - imo it is simple, it depends on what you need - and the safest way is to get both! :msp_smile:


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 11, 2013)

I just picked up a 562XP. I've only got 2.5 tanks through it. It is the smoothest saw I've ever run and idles very well. I should get at least a couple tanks through it today. My Tech lite bar just came in, I have not picked it up yet.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 11, 2013)

wottiv said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> What does the mastermind mod on the 562 cost? I am thinking about running it stock until the warranty is up, then making the decision to mod it or not.



I purchased my 562 from a member on here. He bought the saw new and sent it to mastermind. I think Mastermind has info on his signature reguarding his prices.


----------



## ncbrew (Jul 31, 2015)

wottiv said:


> I am looking at getting a new saw. I had it narrowed down to the Stihl MS362 or the Husky 562xp. Of those two, I decided on the 562xp. So I go to the local dealer and ask if they can order the saw, as they did not have it in stock. I had them write down a few prices w/ different bars on the 562xp. I also asked if they would write down the price of the 372xp they had sitting on the shelf @ $809 w/ 20" bar. When I said that the lady giving me the prices asked if I meant $859, as she was looking at the MSRP in her book. I said, no it says $809 on the tag. That said- would it be worth the extra $60 to stay out of the auto tune 562xp and get the extra 10cc in the 372xp? Thanks for the help!




I am thinking of buying a Norwood chainsaw sawmill. They recommend at least a 60 cc chainsaw, I would use either a 20 or 24" bar. Which Husky saw (562XP or 372XP) would be best for this type of operation? Or should I go with a Stihl (if so which one)
Thanks
Ncbrew


----------



## Derf (Jul 31, 2015)

ncbrew said:


> I am thinking of buying a Norwood chainsaw sawmill. They recommend at least a 60 cc chainsaw, I would use either a 20 or 24" bar. Which Husky saw (562XP or 372XP) would be best for this type of operation? Or should I go with a Stihl (if so which one)
> Thanks
> Ncbrew



If you're planning to do any milling, bigger is always better. I have seen many members say they have a 395xp (94cc) for milling because the high torque requirement and long run times are hard on a saw. It wears out an engine if it can't take that kind of abuse, and a 562xp would be at its limit whereas a 390xp might break a sweat but would still be strong. 
If it were between a 372xp (71cc) and a 562xp (60cc) for any kind of milling work, the 372xp would be better. The 372xp has more torque and could better oil a 24" bar. 

With a Granberg-style mill, a 24" bar only can mill logs about 18" in diameter. I am not familiar with Norwood mills. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jul 31, 2015)

ncbrew said:


> I am thinking of buying a Norwood chainsaw sawmill. They recommend at least a 60 cc chainsaw, I would use either a 20 or 24" bar. Which Husky saw (562XP or 372XP) would be best for this type of operation? Or should I go with a Stihl (if so which one)
> Thanks
> Ncbrew



Definitely not the 562 for milling. 372 definitely has an advantage there, although still not an ideal saw to mill with. I'd look at a 390 or 395xp to run on a mill (I have a 395 I mill with) I would not want to use my 70cc saws unless I was milling small softwoods.
Displacement is king when talking chainsaw milling.

On the Stihl side of things, 441 (Mtronic) smallest I'd go. 661 would be a lot better though.
20-24" bar doesn't sound like you're gonna be milling monster logs so the big boys (3120, ms880) probably don't need to be considered.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jul 31, 2015)

Your options are opened up a bit in my opinion for saw mill requirements. Saw mills kill saws, so grabbing a couple cheap oldies isn't a bad idea. I agree with going bigger in size so the saw doesn't work so hard. A buddy of mine seized his 372xt the other day while milling 14" softwood, so that should give an idea.
Those old McCulloch and Homelite saws show up for sale all the time at 80cc and up for around $150 a pop.
If you make a living by milling then buy a brand new saw. If not then don't waste your money.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (Jul 31, 2015)

If you make a living milling, buy a bandsaw mill not a chainsaw mill 
It's slow, hard on the equipment, and not particularly efficient. But for hobby/personal use, or specialized applications like extra long timbers, curved wood, extra wide slabs or very remote logs, it works. 
Find yourself a used 066, 394/395xp so you have lots of OEM and AM parts available for when it breaks down. Then buy yourself a new 562xp for an all around saw!


----------



## ncbrew (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks to all who replyed. I have decided to go with a Norwood Band sawmill an LM29 14 HP Kohler. Cost is $4897 + shipping. The Chainsaw mill would be $1000 + a $1000 saw.


----------



## NWCoaster (Jul 31, 2015)

In regards to the OP question on which Husky to buy.... I would be all over one of these for what he is doing...... Brand new and ported 562 by Wicked Work Saw for 975 bux.........Yahoooooo.....


----------

